# The Calm After the Storm



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 17, 2016)

While helping out of town power crews restore power to my community after hurricane Mathew, I saw this sunset and had to take the shot.


Tivoli Sunset by CJ Howard, on Flickr


----------



## rydert (Oct 17, 2016)

great pic...


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 17, 2016)

thanks


----------



## GAGE (Oct 17, 2016)

Great pic, and it sure would be tough having to wake up to that view everyday.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 17, 2016)

GAGE said:


> Great pic, and it sure would be tough having to wake up to that view everyday.



The tough part is driving past it to go to work..


----------



## rip18 (Oct 17, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2016)

That is such a peaceful capture.

Wow, what a difference a few days make for sure.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 18, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> That is such a peaceful capture.
> 
> Wow, what a difference a few days make for sure.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 18, 2016)

rip18 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!!


----------



## perryrip (Oct 19, 2016)

I could stare at that pic all day. Beautiful shot!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 19, 2016)

perryrip said:


> I could stare at that pic all day. Beautiful shot!



Thank you..


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 19, 2016)

Great shot


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 19, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Great shot


Thank you..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful pic. Postcard material at it's best. Great job!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Magnificent.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you all for the comments..


----------

